# HOW ARE THE CORE'S HOLDING UP IN THE SALT WATER?



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

now that the core's have been out for awhile how are they holding up to salwater use? been thinking about getting the new 50mg7 and wondering how that Magnesium Frame and Sideplate are doing in the salt?


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

i fish with myn at least once a week in the salt and have no problems at all. best reel ive fished, just wipe down with wet wag after a day of fishing and i oil and lube the reel every 2 weeks


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

They are holding up superb in my book..


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Mines holding up great! I've actually worked on one that was submerged for a week in saltwater and when it was found and sent to me I was amazed. Very little damage. Itching to get a fity myself..


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

From what we have seen on our end they have been holding up very well. We have seen a few that have had some corrosion, but it appeared to have been lack of proper maintenance.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

So far so good on the cores. I fish mine hard and they are doing well. Proper maintenance and cleaning and they should hold up a long time.

I like them ALOT...


----------



## JimmyS (May 19, 2005)

I've had two since the day they came out on the market. Haven't had any trouble. Unless you count me getting used to braided line. I have found that the longer I ues them the smoother they seem to get. The only reel that comes close to the cores is the ner chronarch (IMO). Just like always though, you got to clean them. The cases I've seen of those that have had trouble with their cores were caused by poor maintenance. (cleaning)


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

My 50mg7 has been perfect. I think they really got it right with this one. Shimano definitely has been learning from previous models and making the new ones better than ever. The only problem is that now I want more new ones.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

With minimal care they are holding up great.


----------



## skeleton1987 (Aug 24, 2009)

Best reel ive ever owned...


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

I have 2 and was an early adopter. I wade in tall water and the surf with them and they get routinely dunked. I am pretty good about tearing them down and cleaning as I am with all my heavy use reels and they hold up great. The weight is the most impressive feature and as far as I can tell durability is as good as any reel I use.


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

devildog2856 said:


> now that the core's have been out for awhile how are they holding up to salwater use? been thinking about getting the new 50mg7 and wondering how that Magnesium Frame and Sideplate are doing in the salt?


 How is it that the Core does well in salt and the Daiwa Steez does not? Aren't they similar reels?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Our reels use a proprietary coating on the parts prior to the painted finish. We also designed our reels to work in saltwater. I can't speak for the competition.


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

Bantam1 said:


> Our reels use a proprietary coating on the parts prior to the painted finish. We also designed our reels to work in saltwater. I can't speak for the competition.


 That is good to know, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks for all the help guys i just bought a core 50mg7 , core100mg, and a curado 200e7...................... it's like christmas all over again!!!!!!!!


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Income tax Check ?*

Was that good use of your income tax check? What kind of rods are under those race cars?

Freddy
<')))>{


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

txfishon said:


> Was that good use of your income tax check? What kind of rods are under those race cars?
> 
> Freddy
> <')))>{


 core 50mg7 is going on a american rodsmith 7ft troutmaster light, core 100mg is going on a billystix 7ft texas spiral , and the curado is going on a 6.6ft charlies custom rods. i am still waiting on the billystix and charlies rod to be finished. and no it wasent income tax it was alot of bass pro gift cards!!!!!! lol


----------

